# ABT's



## smokin lou (Jul 2, 2007)

I keep hearing about ABT's. Anyone have a recipie?

Thanks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 2, 2007)

there's a lot of variations but the 1 i like is this. split,deseed,&wash the jalapeno, blend cream cheese & a bit of garlic & leftover fatty,stuff, & cover(or wrap)w/ a slice of bacon. smoke until the bacon is done.


----------



## smksignals (Jul 5, 2007)

What are ABT's?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thanks !!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

abt stands for  atomic buffalo turds. stuffed (sometimes bacon wrapped) jalapenos.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 5, 2007)

MMM  mouth is watering!!! I cant believe it a post about ABTs and no drool pics...


----------



## low&slow (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a link to some.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...+buffalo+turds


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

chris has some good ones too. uh hemmm chris.. paging chris harper.. abt request on isle 10.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 5, 2007)

lmao...ok i just saw this. i make mine by taking out the seeds and membranes. then i put a slice of pepperoni (or maybe diced ham) in it and then stuff it with medium cheddar cheese*. wrap with bacon, and slide a toothpick thru it. smoke them at 225°for 3 hours. 

*sometimes i use pepperjack, colby-jack, sharp cheddar. sometimes i put two kinds in them.


----------



## short one (Jul 5, 2007)

Must have missed that post. Some fine looking Turds there L&S.


----------



## texan (Jul 5, 2007)

I made some over the weekend by browning some Bold Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, and cream cheese.  I cored the peppers and got all the seeds and membranes out, then stuffed the sausage/cheese mix.  A half of piece of slight nuked bacan, poked a hole in the bottom and on the smoker for a couple of hours.  The were great!!!!!  The recipe came from this site!!!  Thanks SMF!!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 5, 2007)

Basically anything you can stick inside a jalapeno pepper qualifies.

Next on my list to try is some smoked turkey and muenster cheese.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 5, 2007)

AHHH THANKS FOR THE PICS!!!!


----------



## smokin lou (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, guys. If you look at my post in the "Pork" section:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5999

you can see I tried a seafood variation of the ABT's. They were great.

Thanks again.


----------



## smokincanadian (Jul 20, 2014)

gypsyseagod said:


> abt stands for  atomic buffalo turds.



ah. hehe


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

I normally stuff with a brick of cream cheese, Jimmy Dean sausage (pre cooked), shreaded cheddar jack cheese, garlic salt.

I leave a few seeds in the jalapenos for heat, stuff, wrap with bacon and smoke for about two hours.  YUM!!

I also recently tried a variation where I used smoked, pulled, brisket mixed with BBQ sauce.  Stuffed and smoked.

Occasionally, when I'm feeling froggy, I will take them off the smoker, coat in egg wash and panko bread crumbs, and deep fry to make a popper.  Also very good, but considerably more unhealthy ;-)


----------



## timberjet (Jul 20, 2014)

I do different ones for different occasions and tastes. If I am making for the family or any civilians that don't take heat well I will mix some homemade jam in with the cream cheese. I always slice in half lengthwise these days. Much much faster and easier prep. If I have a plethora of Bacon I wrap them if I am short I just lay a cut piece on top. I use little smokies sometimes, one in each. I have used ham, sausage, pulled pork, pulled beef, oysters, shrimp, smoked trout, salmon, venison, elk, and about a hundred things I can't remember. I usually use Jalapeno's but sometimes other types of peppers like sweet baby bell's. I never had one I didn't like. That said my go to is the old standby, basic cream cheese and bacon, I think fruit wood is the best for the hotter peppers as it adds a little sweet to the heat.













poppers.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 20, 2014


















closeup poppers new cam.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Jul 20, 2014)

The only problem is if I make a dozen of the dang things I will eat a dozin of the dang things. Hahahaha..... I try to limit myself to 8 now days 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## texas ray (Feb 27, 2015)

A friend of mine just posted some pictures of ABTs on Facebook and it reminded me of the ones I smoked last summer.  They were

delicious.  Some stuffed with cream cheese, some with cream cheese and little smokey sausage.

!













1 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















2 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















3 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















4 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















5 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















6 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















7 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















8 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















9 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















10 ABTs.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015






Shrimp Alfredo













11 Shrimp Alredo.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


















19 Supper.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Feb 27, 2015


----------

